# Super Duty questions



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I am looking at a 05 Super Duty Ext cab with a 5.4 L.

My questions
1. What should I expect for fuel mileage. Working with it and Just daily driveing?

2. I pull a 10,000lb dump trailer and push snow. How will the 5.4L handle this?


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

And just for comparison. How does the 5.4 compare to the 6.0 Chevy?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

KingDuramax;972051 said:


> I am looking at a 05 Super Duty Ext cab with a 5.4 L.
> 
> My questions
> 1. What should I expect for fuel mileage. Working with it and Just daily driveing?
> ...


Hi, I love my 06 F250 5.4L. It does everything I need it to do. I added a K&N air induction kit to it and had a programmable chip installed. There is a difference after that compared to stock. As far as mileage...I never noticed much difference between when I tow/push snow or just drive it. Mine with the upgrades gets around 11ish. We tow a 24ft enclosed trailer loaded with equipment and loaded with grass in a dump bed insert around with it and never noticed any problems, you just have to take it slow but thats with any truck towing a big ,heavy trailer. It tows our skid steer and 10k gvw trailer around like nothing.
It only has 37500 miles on it and so far minor things have gone bad, various lights in the instrument cluster have gone out twice, bad u-joint, 4x4 hub froze up, master window switch went bad, replaced both exhaust manifolds and gaskets (prob. happend hauling the 24ft trailer home from GA and up hill 95% of the way) and thats about it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

KingDuramax;972058 said:


> And just for comparison. How does the 5.4 compare to the 6.0 Chevy?


are you trying to start an argument?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

KingDuramax;972058 said:


> And just for comparison. How does the 5.4 compare to the 6.0 Chevy?


Where I used to work had a 01 Chevy with a 6.0L and it seemed to have plenty of power, got about the same mileage, ran good etc. One thing I replaced several times were the exhaust manifolds but that could have been from the Trooper who usually drove the bike trailer down to Harrisburg at probably 90mph,lol. I remember he drove into the garage after making the trip back and we popped the hood and the manifolds had a red glow to them. :laughing:


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

ajslands;972065 said:


> are you trying to start an argument?


No just trying to compare things. Ive had two 6.0s and have been happy with thier performance.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On the 5.4 you'll get about 10 mpg pulling or plowing that's what I get on mine.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

my 2003 5.4 250 ext cab got about 15 mpg highway. A friend of mine has the same truck, but with a V-10 and he gets similar highway economy, but not as good in the city.

Ive had both, an early 99 V-10 and the 03 5.4. I towed with the 99, so I got the v-10. If I was going to regularly tow a 10,000lb trailer, and plow? I would get the V-10


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an 03 with a 5.4 I hate it no fuel mileage and no power. But to be fair it is the only gas job I have so the power will never compare. I will not buy another gas job myself.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

This info is good. How about the V 10's what kind of mileag do they get. May go look at one of them.

Since were asking how about the Powerstrokes??


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

my 99 V-10 got 13 highway 8 city. As I mentioned, a friend of mine, who doesnt drive with economy in mind, has claimed 15-16 on the highway in his 03. I dont know about city mileage

As for the Powerstroke, I had a 97 reg cab with 4:10's and I got 21mpg on the highway. I have seen that there is usually a large variation in economy with powerstrokes, ask 10 people, and you will get 10 answers


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

My 99 with the 5.4 gets 10-11 mpg and it is sluggish to say the least. But it tows and plows with plenty of power and I have had no major issues with it. It has 190,000 on it and still going strong. I pull a 10,000 lb race car trailer with it all summer.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 2005 f-250 5.4... Plowing snow it does real well.. I have about 53,000 miles on it only problems i had were the fuel injectors. Another thing is i brought it back to the dealer a few times it has to be the worst riding ford we ever owned. When you hit a pot hole with this truck the back end swings out.. The dealer said it was an on going problem they were having with that year but i dont know. Should i changed the shocks??


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

the 5.4 isnt meant for big power or big torque. Its got plenty of power to push an 8' plow and tow a 7,000LB trailer on the highway without having to run your emergency flashers. I get 12 MPG with my 2006 5.4. As far as the powerstrokes are concerned, fuel is economy varies based on gear ratio. If you are running a dually... expect 6 mpg when you are WORKING the truck


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I get about 11-ish on the street and nearly 15 or so highway with my V10.
I've got some intake/exhaust mods and a custom tune.

Never had a problem towing; cars, boats, heavy equipment... whatever. As far as pushing, TONS of power.
I love my V10.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

oh, and its a 3.73 truck, I'm sure the 4.10 trucks do even better pulling/pushing.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

grec-o-face;975716 said:


> oh, and its a 3.73 truck, I'm sure the 4.10 trucks do even better pulling/pushing.


....But the fuel economy decreases. It's always a trade off! At least it's a Ford!ussmileyflag


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool thanks


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

10k will push the v8 to the limit pretty quickly..itll do it, just slowly.. the 5.4 vs 6.0 is just that. there is no replacement for displacement......my brother has a 6.0 its considerably stronger but my truck runs an auto 4spd with 3.73s crewcab 4wd..hes running 5spd manual with 4.10 single cab 2wd. its important to note chevy doesnt equip a truck as heavy as a for with similarly equipped v8s.. chevys are made to ride comfortably, fords are made to handle the weight! my cc v8 weighs in at 7300lbs full of fluids.. im assuming a similar chevy will weigh in 800-1000lbs less.... just my $.02


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

if you are looking at fuel economy don't go with the V10. I have the 2010 V10 and I get under 400KM out of a 100 liter tank it is the worst thing for fuel economy I have ever seen......but you cant beat the power


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

mrsops;973654 said:


> I have a 2005 f-250 5.4... Plowing snow it does real well.. I have about 53,000 miles on it only problems i had were the fuel injectors. Another thing is i brought it back to the dealer a few times it has to be the worst riding ford we ever owned. When you hit a pot hole with this truck the back end swings out.. The dealer said it was an on going problem they were having with that year but i dont know. Should i changed the shocks??


Sound you bought with heavy duty tow package they do that when you don't have weight in bed. Our F250 do too. How to stop is just add 500 pound it stop.

Let me tell you. It isn't easy to drive F250 with tow package when you live in Michigan it all bounce and bang everyday. You should ride with me you will see how badly pothole here.

You need understand FORD truck isn't for joy ride. You know that they are for work. Don't complaint to ford about how awful ride. We need heavy duty truck but not fancy truck with soft suspension. If you need then check F150 or Lincoln Mark LT for that.

I like 5.4L v8 it have power but you need understand it not low end torque it require you rev 3,000 or higher rpm to get high end torque. Lot people afraid to rev 5.4L because they think it like 351W that don't rev really good and sound like it explosive.


----------

